# Rhinestone Transfer



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

What would be the optimal temperature, duration and pressure for rhinestone heat transfer on a black t-shirt?
Please share your experiences.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I do all my crystals at 325 - 15 secs. take a cloth and rub the stones down while hot , remove the paper and then give the press another 15 secs. My press does not give poundage for pressure but it is marked at 7 1/2

I only use Swarvoski stones and this proceedure works for me. Have neve rhad one come off


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sally's settings should work for most any hot fix rhinestones. After pressing,


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's our instructions:

Rhinestone Transfers - Application Instructions​1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.Set temperature at 320 degrees Fahrenheit.
Set pressure at medium to heavy.
Remove the white plastic backing from the transfer.
Place the transfer face up on the fabric.
Cover the transfers with a cloth.
Press for 8 to 10 seconds.
Let cool for several minutes and slowly peel off the plastic.
Press again directly on the design for 5 seconds.


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Ed:
Do you recommend to use Teflon sheet beneath (inside t-shirt) and above rhinestone? I've been doing that and having a problem of color wash-off on t-shirt the entire contact area of heat plate with t-shirt.
I use Insta (automatic) machine and temperature is set at 370F press for 12 sec.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would not recommend using the teflon sheet. What color is washing off? Are your printing something other than rhinsetones?


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Only rhinestone, significant color wash-off with black and other darker colors such as navy blue,brown etc.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by the color washing off? Do you mean the shirt color?


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, t-shirt color. Area of t-shirt contact with heat plate is a lot lighter and area not contact with heat plate.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you are experiencing discoloration at 370 (which is not all that hot, lots of papers require 400) I wonder if your press is not accurate. I would check the temp with a tester to be sure. I used to press rhinestones at 350 for 10 secs, but if I am running transfers with stone accents, I will press them at 400 for like 7 secs and peel cold.


----------



## dcmyheatpress (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks,Ed. I'm going to check the temperature. I've never done that though. Any recommendation as to brand of tester? Being a newbee, I need as much help as possible.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I put a teflon sheet over the crystals but not in the shirt. But I don't use just t-shirts I use a hi grade long sleeve womans top- The heat discolors the black and red a little but once it cools off it goes back to normal


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

When pressing rhinestones, I think your temp is too high...I use only 325 or so for 10-12 seconds. and yes sally is correct that the heat will cause a bit of fading of the color of red/black but after it cools it is okay..and I also do not put a teflon sheet inside the shirt, but I do put one over the stones. I routinely use a teflon sheet or parchment paper over everything I press...just to be sure nothing from the press contaminates the garment


----------



## jpla (Oct 24, 2008)

I do around 320-350 for 12-15 sec.
If you have different size on same sheet, you want to press little harder.


----------



## Rawdacious (Oct 6, 2008)

Any suggestions on where to buy affordable rhinestone transfer paper?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Prepress for 5 sec
heat 350
time 20 sec

put teflon sheet inside shirt

put transfer down, apply another teflon

press

open press peel, slowly
take shirt of press turn inside out
repress the inside to make sure glue has adhered.
Done.


----------



## mom2alexa (May 30, 2012)

What am I doing wrong if the rhinestone imprint shows through on the back of the shirt. I see some are doing rhinestones without inserting anything inside shirt. I'm now putting cardboard inside and the process seems so long to make each shirt.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

mom2alexa said:


> What am I doing wrong if the rhinestone imprint shows through on the back of the shirt. I see some are doing rhinestones without inserting anything inside shirt. I'm now putting cardboard inside and the process seems so long to make each shirt.


You are probably using too much pressure. I use a medium to heavy pressure and do not see any stone imprints.


----------



## mom2alexa (May 30, 2012)

Thanks so much, I will try to adjust it. I was thinking that was what it was, but wasn't sure. Thanks again!


----------



## mom2alexa (May 30, 2012)

Oh I saw a lady at a fair doing rhinestone transfers, she only pressed them one time, I am really wondering if they stay on. I followed the instructions I got off of here, to press shirt, press transfer on shirt, turn shirt inside out, press again, then back on right side and press again. No stones are coming off this way.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I press mine twice....12 sec @ 325 degrees....peel hot....cover with Teflon sheet and press for additional 5-6 sec. I don't have any problems with rhinestones coming off either. She may be using a hotter temp or pressing longer to do a single press.


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

different stones , different temperature. Usually 160 cemti degree and 10 sec


----------

